# I screwed up



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I got myself drawn into a conversation with the nut job Mike Mineo

He posted a vid showing people talking about his awesomeness. I looked at it and noticed the doors where open so I trolled a bit. 
Anyway, his responce when I asked about the doors open. He's drivers are in the doors. At least the mid range. 



Mike Mineo
"Yes, that's because my car can image with the door open with the door close. Sitting upside down with your head right or left you don't have to hold it in one spot. It's called space phase, not time delay. Look it up.Things that are real sell them selfs."

Anyone have any insite about space phase? All I could find was Star Trek phaser guns lol


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

It's used in movies. Single channel info using amplitude for position cues. It's not space, it's spacial.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

So would it work in 2 channel as he is describing.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I really know nothing about it. But my little understanding is it takes two separate channels with single channel info (no directional) and uses amplitude (not sure how) to give height and distance simulation.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm. Saying that then it wouldn't image the same doors open as closed. I mean everything changes, PLD and axis. Plus the interior won't effect it the same


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree with your thought process. I really like theater sound. That's why I go to a lot of movies. That's also what I know what it is. It is intended for games and movies. To make you feel like your there. So if the planned reflections are not there I would not think it would work. But I. I'm sure there is more about it than I know about.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> I agree with your thought process. I really like theater sound. That's why I go to a lot of movies. That's also what I know what it is. It is intended for games and movies. To make you feel like your there. So if the planned reflections are not there I would not think it would work. But I. I'm sure there is more about it than I know about.


I agree with the though process as well and while I think you may make it easier for some people to relate to the concept with sound effects in movies in games it really started well before that. Originally the band would be positioned in the studio around a single mic to add space to the recording. Various technics evolved to make it easier and now in the digital world its a few clicks away. How effective it is used many times is another story altogether.

In basic theory we all strive for this and the same evolution in tech has made changes to how we create and tune installs. It works by positioning drivers in varying degrees leading to the kick panel mounting phenomenon that has come and gone as an example. What doesn't make sense to me is how this would not change with the doors open or closed. Reflections change even if the drivers are not mounted in the doors.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe he meant phase space? :laugh:


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm going to chalk it up to Mike being out of touch with reality. 
It's very anti technology. Anti class D and DSP. I think he still uses a tape deck.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Meh.... I wouldn't sweat it. I know of others that have similar thoughts about him, but what I believe is hobbyists like him align more with old school techniques in trying to achieve a 2 seat tune which is okay I guess. No right or wrong with that until you become condescending with it which rubs others the wrong way.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't have a issue with people doing things differently. I like doing this different. He just needs to think about the advances we have now changed the game completely.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Nothing you can do for someone with a narrow mind.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

So apparently our DSP cars don't play stereo. Since we use T/A we are playing mono. 
I asked him why he thinks we play in mono. 

"Cars that play driver side only are not stereo. And that's almost all of them. Let me throw this at you. If the time alignment on the left is different than the right how is that stereo? If you change time alignment on one side to be different then, the other. That changes the crossover point and the slope it will be different on one side. How is that stereo?
stereo meaning- a combining form borrowed from Greek, where it meant “solid”, used with reference to hardness, solidity, three-dimensionality.There is more to this. But we can start here.

How about this most are not even sound quality! Meaning Sound quality of a reproduction or recording depends on a number of factors, including the equipment used to make it, processing and mastering done to the recording, the equipment used to reproduce it, as well as the listening environment used to reproduce it. In some cases, processing such as equalization, dynamic range compression or stereo processing may be applied to a recording to create audio that is significantly different from the original but may be perceived as more agreeable to a listener. "This is sound quality In other cases, the goal may be to reproduce audio as closely as possible to the original"

Stereo (or Stereophonic sound) is the reproduction of sound using two or more independent audio channels in a way that creates the impression of sound heard from various directions, as in natural hearing. Mono (Monaural or monophonic sound reproduction) has audio in a single channel, often centered in the “sound field”. i.e. and stereo (Stereophonic) are classification of sound.

Stereo sound has almost completely replaced mono because of the improved audio quality that stereo provides"


He thinks all we hear is a little ball in the middle of the dash. This guy is out there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

DC/Hertz said:


> So apparently our DSP cars don't play stereo. Since we use T/A we are playing mono.
> I asked him why he thinks we play in mono.
> 
> "Cars that play driver side only are not stereo. And that's almost all of them. Let me throw this at you. If the time alignment on the left is different than the right how is that stereo? If you change time alignment on one side to be different then, the other. That changes the crossover point and the slope it will be different on one side. How is that stereo?
> ...


I think I just lost a few brain cells reading that.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

did you expect anything else from mike mineo? apparently he ate all the lead paint off the trophies he got a century ago and this is whats left


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Sometimes it makes me feel really smart watching him make a fool out of himself. 
And that's saying a lot.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Had fun ? Yes you did screw up.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Can't tell if troll or just stupid.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LostnEye said:


> Can't tell if troll or just stupid.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







BlackHHR said:


> Had fun ? Yes you did screw up.


It started out just picking his brain but as always.. **** show
Good news for you. He thinks only HAT cars show up at events.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

:laugh:


DC/Hertz said:


> I got myself drawn into a conversation with the nut job Mike Mineo
> 
> He posted a vid showing people talking about his awesomeness. I looked at it and noticed the doors where open so I trolled a bit.
> Anyway, his responce when I asked about the doors open. He's drivers are in the doors. At least the mid range.
> ...


You're right about one thing you're a troll. Besides that a hypocrite. You never spoke to me and besides the fact, my mids are not in the door. They're on my dash Andy Frogman nut huggers. Let's start here, he is an English major his specialty is taking what he reads and creating a story. We all know he does that well. But what he can't do is build a car or create a good system. Because that's above his pay grade. And Mr. DC/Hertz. Now in my case. I'm an acoustic system engineer. So what are you? Oh I know a troll. I love the title. The way you draw people in, see not all of us are morons. Just those that follow you and your clan.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I claim to know nothing, so I ask questions.

Even with TA, the point, as I understand it, is to make sure the information (sound) found within the recording reaches the ear at the same time it reached the microphone. In essence your ear should be in the same spot(s) in the recording studio that the mic(s) occupy. The recoding is produced and processed and set up with two channels and effects are added to allow the recording to produce sounds in one channel or the other or in some cases both channels. You might hear a voice in once channel and a cymbal in another. This creates a spatial environment on the recording. DSP allows this information to be reproduced in the confines of your vehicles cabin. Just how accurately this can be done is the challenge. Therefore I would think stereo is not only possible but perhaps impossible NOT to hear it (unless you have other issues like me).

Yes/No?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

The same mike from brooklyns best audio? The bandpass custom driver guy? There was that red Camaro that was pretty insane.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, this should end well....


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing... Lol


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hey Mike,

All that aside, what is this space phase thing? Where can we learn more about it?


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

Based off Mikes response on it being mono and not stereo wouldn't his explanation still make it dual-monaural? Also I don't think everyone here thinks Audiofrog is the best just that it's up there with the "best" DC/Hertz has been a nice guy with my previous encounters so I doubt he was doing this maliciously?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh, BOY, This is going to be a mess. This is on you guys.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Ok, have it your way. Show me some something. All I see is talk. So let's talk. WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BlackHHR said:


> Had fun ? Yes you did screw up.


Ditto.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

It sounds the same at any door or driver position, case closed.
Especially when you seating in the trunk with lid shut.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Come on boys? I am waiting. TELL ME MORE. What you want to be? I have been reading your ******** for years. I always learn before I talk., See in my world I care about the customer. You guys care about the brand. I say you wrong.What are you going to do now? Oh I know talk more ****.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> Come on boys? I am waiting. TELL ME MORE. What you want to be? I have been reading your ******** for years. I always learn before I talk., See in my world I care about the customer. You guys care about the brand. I say you wrong.What are you going to do now? Oh I know talk more ****.


So you want us to repeat DC mistake and get drugged into discussion?
sure, why not, go ahead tell us how it works.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

You know what the funny thing is am on your side. The guys that do the work.They have dumb you down so much you don't know if you coming or going.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> You know what the funny thing is am on your side. The guys that do the work.They have dumb you down so much you don't know if you coming or going.


My side is science, I happened to hold PHD in Physics, every controversy is up my alley, I love scientifically proven theories. What is yours?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> So you want us to repeat DC mistake and get drugged into discussion? Yes That's all I want to do talk about what we learn.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

All things come to roost. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> I have been reading your **** for years.I never said a word. Well, here we are.


Perhaps learned something....


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> I have been reading your **** for years.I never said a word. Well, here we are.All things come to roost. Knowledge is power. What are you going to do about it?


 I sincerely want to know what space phase is, for starters. It sounds sophisticated but there no published scientific papers about it.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, My name Mike Mineo I choose car audio.Why because I love it. I work to understand it better.Boy, I'm such a bad guy.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Id like to know can you explain it to me?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> Yes, My name Mike Mineo I choose car audio.Why because I love it. I work to understand it better.Boy, I'm such a bad guy.


 And that is terrific, was DC misrepresenting your statements? Im asking because I know he could.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> Yes, My name Mike Mineo I choose car audio.Why because I love it. I work to understand it better.Boy, I'm such a bad guy.


THere is audio, car audio is not science in itself.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

dcfis said:


> Id like to know can you explain it to me?


Absolutely what would you like to know?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

The space phase thing. I did think your vids sounded great but dont know your overall philosophy


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> THere is audio, car audio is not science in itself.


CAR AUDIO - Where sound is a science plus art, a little magic and some love potion


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> CAR AUDIO - Where sound is a science plus art, a little magic and some love potion



Amen!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

dcfis said:


> The space phase thing. I did think your vids sounded great but dont know your overall philosophy


As soon as people starting talking about sound quality recorded on camera phone and posted on youtube I lose interest. I made enough of such videos to swear not to do that anymore.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> As soon as people starting talking about sound quality recorded on camera phone and posted on youtube I lose interest. I made enough of such videos to swear not to do that anymore.



You arent a Kenrick subscriber I see. Anyway, I hear what you are saying but you are being over simplistic. I am familiar enough with my headphone setup to distinguish different JBL models. Its not apples to apples nor perfect but it gives a glimpse.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

dcfis said:


> You arent a Kenrick subscriber I see. Anyway, I hear what you are saying but you are being over simplistic. I am familiar enough with my headphone setup to distinguish different JBL models. Its not apples to apples nor perfect but it gives a glimpse.


 whatever floats your boat man.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

He won't say what it is because he don't know what it is. 
And yes you have mids in the door because you showed yourself measuring them near feild. 
Which doesn't make a damn bit of since.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Mike you gonna tell us what this space phase ******** is about or are you gonna keep dancing around the question?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

In for the flustercluck. Too bad I don't eat junk food anymore...


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Look, go ask your teachers or even better look it up. Who cares what I do or say? Oh' you guys do.Get a life.I am done with this nonsense.You guys are right about one thing, you definitely screwed up messing around with me.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

What a hilarious train wreck!

It looks to me like TWO people got called out on their bull ****, in one thread... Maybe the interweb's not as forgiving as they thought.

#fakenews


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Currently in the lead for meltdown thread of the day is ... this one.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> Look, go ask your teachers or even better look it up. Who cares what I do or say? Oh' you guys do.Get a life.I am done with this nonsense.You guys are right about one thing, you definitely screwed up messing around with me.


"Never argue with idiots, they drug you on their level and beat with experience" kinda thing?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I guess anybody, can enjoy to listen music the way they want to listen to it. We can also have the right to have a closed mind and not willing to learn or consider better listening techniques.

And we can create and make up any terms to either to create some magic mystery or confuse others. 


Maybe Just get a center channel, like most of the new cars. Problem solved for a multiple seat stage sound.

I wonder if the car manufacturers are putting center channels in new cars, just to confuse us and change our listening habits to a mono stage and sound.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

mikemineo said:


> Look, go ask your teachers or even better look it up. Who cares what I do or say? Oh' you guys do.Get a life.I am done with this nonsense.You guys are right about one thing, you definitely screwed up messing around with me.


I think people above have stated they attempted to look it up. Obviously you cared enough to create a new account just to comment on this thread and attempt to justify your position or school of thought. To me, if you want to state that you are an acoustic engineer and imply that you have some theory that is better than the "junk" spewed on this forum, then at least give us an introductory beat down of your hypothesis. No one is asking for the 23 secret spices of your build, but some are asking if it is a real thing. 

One would think that you would have an interest in replying to the folks who have shown serious interest, especially if you are, as you say, "on our side." If we are the lemmings you say we are, slave to the brands, then throw us this shovel you aptly named Space Phase and help us dig out.

Otherwise, DC might have a point.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I started tuning using what I call "light saber midnight rubbing cleavage". 
It's untouchable. You newbs can't even begin to understand my wisdom.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

It`s clear he is not interested presenting his theory to idiots of this forum.


----------



## AudioHeir (Mar 9, 2017)

Damn I was hoping he would actually explain the method to his madness. I could use a good debate tonight.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

AudioHeir said:


> Damn I was hoping he would actually explain the method to his madness. I could use a good debate tonight.


THis threads good for nothing except getting your post count up.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AudioHeir said:


> Damn I was hoping he would actually explain the method to his madness. I could use a good debate tonight.


idk if your on facebook or not, but his outrageous claims and acts and whatnot have been going on over there for years. he has yet to ever explain any of the crazy **** that comes out of his mouth


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> idk if your on facebook or not, but his outrageous claims and acts and whatnot have been going on over there for years. he has yet to ever explain any of the crazy **** that comes out of his mouth


 It`s a conspiracy to get him more followers, don`t you think?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> It`s a conspiracy to get him more followers, don`t you think?


the 12v illuminati as he claims


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> the 12v illuminati as he claims


his FB page is entertaining ...


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Let me explain something to you. Sound quality means the original input closely matched to the output. So if it's coming out to YouTube and it's closely matched to the output, that's sound quality. And the other thing I never asked you for your opinion.Basically, I was doing experiments to figure out if the recording's over YouTube lose stereo separation. So next time you feel like talking out of place maybe you should ask why. You guys are real characters, aren't you? You really think you're all that. Let me tell you something, I've been watching you guys speak for years, believe me, you are not all that. Oh, so! get over yourself and grow up.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> Let me explain something to you. Sound quality means the original input closely matched to the output. So if it's coming out to YouTube and it's closely matched to the output, that's sound quality. And the other thing I never asked you for your opinion.Basically, I was doing experiments to figure out if the recording's over YouTube lose stereo separation. So next time you feel like talking out of place maybe you should ask why. You guys are real characters, aren't you? You really think you're all that. Let me tell you something, I've been watching you guys speak for years, believe me, you are not all that. Oh, so! get over yourself and grow up.


So is youtube recording losing stereo separation? what is your scientific observations?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I think people above have stated they attempted to look it up. Obviously you cared enough to create a new account just to comment on this thread and attempt to justify your position or school of thought. To me, if you want to state that you are an acoustic engineer and imply that you have some theory that is better than the "junk" spewed on this forum, then at least give us an introductory beat down of your hypothesis. No one is asking for the 23 secret spices of your build, but some are asking if it is a real thing.
> 
> One would think that you would have an interest in replying to the folks who have shown serious interest, especially if you are, as you say, "on our side." If we are the lemmings you say we are, slave to the brands, then throw us this shovel you aptly named Space Phase and help us dig out.
> 
> Otherwise, DC might have a point.


You're a little confused if you look at my account it was made in 2014. And like I said before, I read some of the posts on here. It's a hobby of mine I like to read. As far as me explaining. I don't own you guys anything. You guys created this thread to bash me. I'm not part of your industry. I never was. I'm on the side of the installers the real ones. That build stereo sound quality or high Fidelity. And again get a life. You guys are looking for audio gods. I do it, for the music.Do you guys remember that when you first thought about being an installer, it was because you loved the music? Now you just protect the brand. Or the fake awards. So Pat yourself on the back and be proud of yourself, I'm sure everybody got a good laugh. But at the end of the day. It's the work that reflects the knowledge.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Sound Quality- where we celebrate music!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Just when I thought diyma was at rock bottom, mineo comes along..

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Just when I thought diyma was at rock bottom, mineo comes along..
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Last nail in the coffin?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Last nail in the coffin?


Ehh, he will probably be banned soon

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Music will make the difference. Merchandise comes and goes.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqRZWWezxF0


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> Music will make the difference. Merchandise comes and goes.


It`s easy,caveman can do it


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> Ehh, he will probably be banned soon
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


He didn`t do anything yet.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Funny thing is that I agree with Mike that too many people here listen to their equipment-not music. 
I`m hardware guy myself and I`m guilty.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh, here is my work! Make the brands earn your respect. You guys have made the brands weak. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPGpjrufSkM


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Funny thing is that I agree with Mike that too many people here listen to their equipment-not music.
> I`m hardware guy myself and I`m guilty.


I'm just telling you the way I see it. If I'm wrong I'm willing to hear why. The environment has changed, either grow with it or it will grow over you. Very few companies care about our prophets. It's what we call Marketing today. The even have a saying race to zero. There not talking about them selfs there talking about the shops


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Here's proof. You can play stereo through YouTube. Try it with headphones. You have to love science
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNE9ZPAVEiA


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

mikemineo said:


> You're a little confused if you look at my account it was made in 2014.


 That may be true but I do know that your first post under this thread was also your first post ever. I guess for someone who thinks so lowly of the DIYers and the DIYMA forum, keeping your account silent for two years and suddenly springing into action out of nowhere seems abut odd. But hey...I mean the thread was about you so I suppose I understand that sudden reaction. I do not condone calling people out by name in any forum, so there is that. As for what you owe us, you are right, nothing. I just figured when you had the eyes and ears of people who were sincerely interested, that you might comment in a positive and perhaps enlightening way.

Bash the DIYers all you want...I can only speak for myself when I say that a) I have never had a desire to install an audio system for anyone other than myself. and b) I know for sure that my knowledge of the entire subject is a fraction of some people reading this post and finally, I also know that I have my own areas of expertise and if you want to play on my turf I can cut a little rug or two.... So bash all you want, it is not hurting my feelings. If you notice, I actually responded with a civil comment on page one. I am not taking anyones side.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

"Even with TA, the point, as I understand it, is to make sure the information (sound) found within the recording reaches the ear at the same time it reached the microphone. In essence your ear should be in the same spot(s) in the recording studio that the mic occupied. The recoding is produced and processed and set up with two channels and effects are added to allow the recording to produce sounds in one channel or the other or in some cases both channels. You might hear a voice in once channel and a cymbal in another. This creates a spatial environment on the recording. DSP allows this to be reproduce in the confines of your vehicles cabin. Just how accurately this can be done is the challenge."

OK, I understand what you're saying. But my experience has shown me the information on the left decodes the information on the right and vice versa. Let's look at it this way.You're in a room and there's a sound in the corner as you walk through that does the sound change position?


----------



## AudioHeir (Mar 9, 2017)

One of the greatest things about car audio, or any audio for that matter, is the fact that we can all set our systems up to our own personal liking. Some people like bright sound. Some like warm. Some follow science and some follow their own ear. At the end of the day, if you have paid $15-350k for your vehicle and a few grand for your system, it should only sound how YOU want it to sound. Your car, your sound. Of course there is always room for improvement, even based on your own personal tastes.


----------



## V 2the C (Mar 12, 2015)

mikemineo said:


> "Even with TA, the point, as I understand it, is to make sure the information (sound) found within the recording reaches the ear at the same time it reached the microphone. In essence your ear should be in the same spot(s) in the recording studio that the mic occupied. The recoding is produced and processed and set up with two channels and effects are added to allow the recording to produce sounds in one channel or the other or in some cases both channels. You might hear a voice in once channel and a cymbal in another. This creates a spatial environment on the recording. DSP allows this to be reproduce in the confines of your vehicles cabin. Just how accurately this can be done is the challenge."
> 
> OK, I understand what you're saying. But my experience has shown me the information on the left decodes the information on the right and vice versa. Let's look at it this way.You're in a room and there's a sound in the corner as you walk through that does the sound change position?


You're probably not going to get people here to answer every dumb question you have but good luck and nice to have you here on the forum.


----------



## AudioHeir (Mar 9, 2017)

Information on the left "decodes" information on the right? Please explain this theory. Just curious, that's all.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

Timely.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

It's interesting that this thread was moved from the General Car A to the Moderation Dump


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

mikemineo said:


> Oh, here is my work! Make the brands earn your respect. You guys have made the brands weak. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPGpjrufSkM


Sweet tape deck bro!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> Here's proof. You can play stereo through YouTube. Try it with headphones. You have to love science
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNE9ZPAVEiA


Sound of recording in stereo by mono microphone? it sounds monophonic to me, I`m too busy to extract that soundtrack from youtube video and see in audio editor, maybe someone else can do it.
what science is that? Space phasing? Honest question.


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> Sound of recording in stereo by mono microphone? it sounds monophonic to me, I`m too busy to extract that soundtrack from youtube video and see in audio editor, maybe someone else can do it.
> what science is that? Space phasing? Honest question.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Nailed it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Klifton Keplinger said:


>


Identical tracks,isn`t it? Thank you for your time and effort BTW.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Green's a great color!


----------



## TaylorFade (Nov 9, 2014)

Sooo... where did we land on space phase?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

TaylorFade said:


> Sooo... where did we land on space phase?


Maybe that it is a digital HD mono milennial recording with a fancy name.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I like keylime pie which is also green...sorta kinda but not reallyRefreshing desert in the Summer


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

So let me piece this together.
We don't know sound quality.
Post mono video and says it will show sound quality. 
Because "space phase"


----------



## Klifton Keplinger (Apr 6, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> Identical tracks,isn`t it? Thank you for your time and effort BTW.


Yessir, I didn't have a chance to do anything extra to verify, but they appear to be identical at a quick glance.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

if anyone has read ANYTHING on this site, then they must recognize that all of Diyma is not on the same page with this hobby/industry. there is bickering and arguing, as well as some great conversations, but "we" all don't agree 100% on everything. 
But....
Mike, you appear to group us all together and are "frustrated" with this entire forum? there are just as many here that want to have intelligent conversations with you regarding what you have learned over the years as there are people that just want to poke. use the ignore button for those you don't want to hear from, and enjoy the great many resources this place provides.
IMHO


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

What I have learned about this thread is that a YouTube video can sound amazing without much compression with mono channels.

Some YT videos from good sources do have very good separation, and they tend to be the ones from the official channel or owner of the music or recording.

In the old days, with a home receiver, we could flip a switch from stereo to mono and instantly I could hear not only no separation but degraded dull sound and sometimes lower volume.

Now in the digital age, analog recordings recorded with a single mic can sound amazing even having no separation.


Other than that, I admit Mike's car impressed me with how the installation looks, a lot of effort and time wast spent, that took hundreds of hours, and it was probably done in an era where others were probably decades behind and only few could not quite match it.

Today many can achieve motorized racks, lights and all the cool features of a demonstration install, with many tools and devices widely available.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

For the last 24 hours we talking to ourselves. He is clearly not interested to discuss further.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

He's to busy crying on Facebook about everybody being out to get him and how class D isn't sound quality.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> For the last 24 hours we talking to ourselves. He is clearly not interested to discuss further.


You reap what you sow.There noting to discuss.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> You reap what you sow.There noting to discuss.


me? what i have to do with anything?!Not even channel separation in mono recording?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

You guys like to sabotaged people. OK, Have it your way. I am done playing games.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> You guys like to sabotaged people. OK, Have it your way. I am done playing games.


NO, we are allergic to ******** people. scepticism is foundation of scientific research. NO games just pure scientific explanation will follow? I`m all ears!


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

You have no Idea what you're talking about. You're, not even in 12v industry. This is my credentials, https://www.linkedin.com/in/caraudio, So you want me to prove that I being sabotage. I will give you some proof. Since the 12v insiders took my facebook again. That was my third account, I will start posting my evidence here. Oh one more thing *Studio Musician, Audio Engineer and was on Billboard music charts with "Feel The Power" Image, "Holding On" Image

and worked with Grammy Award-winning engineer Butch Jones.

*Top 12 Installer Certification (MECP) with over 700 awards in competition including World Champion

Car Audio in IASCA, USACI, and WAC.

*First car audio competitor to achieve a perfect score together for RTA and SPL.

*Appeared within such esteemed magazines as Stereo Review, Car Audio, Car Sound, Car Stereo

Review, Home Audio, and Stereo Hi-Fi. 
So who don't know what there talking about?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

All those credentials do not mean anything if you are not smart enough to answer a simple question. No one has questioned you having "I'm awesome" paperwork. However, everyone is wondering why you are not explaining this phase thing.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Theslaking said:


> All those credentials do not mean anything if you are not smart enough to answer a simple question. No one has questioned you having "I'm awesome" paperwork. However, everyone is wondering why you are not explaining this phase thing.


So, Let me get this straight, you're interested in me explaining something to you. I don't own you anything.I've explained it a dozen times. Look it up! If I was you, I would've asked me, Mike, what do you mean sabotage? Why do you think this thread exists. To those that know what I'm talking about. I'm not like the others, I will be showing people what you guys have been doing to the car audio industry. And people that won't follow you and try to exposure or nonsense.This is only going to escalate. So fix what you broke, Or what you broke will fix you. And one more thing. Maybe one day you'll hear my cars. It'll explain it to you, ask anybody who heard or seen them. See I avoid the circle most of you are in. How do you think I have real knowledge.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Guy's... this really reads as a guy who needs help. No joke.

Mumblings of some sort of conspiracy theory... on a forum of car audio hobbyists.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> You have no Idea what you're talking about. You're, not even in 12v industry. This is my credentials, https://www.linkedin.com/in/caraudio, So you want me to prove that I being sabotage. I will give you some proof. Since the 12v insiders took my facebook again. That was my third account, I will start posting my evidence here. Oh one more thing *Studio Musician, Audio Engineer and was on Billboard music charts with "Feel The Power" Image, "Holding On" Image
> 
> and worked with Grammy Award-winning engineer Butch Jones.
> 
> ...


I understand it`s hard to be modest when 700 trophies required warehouse to store. I`m in industry alright, when you pay attention to something other then you awesomeness you might notice.



If you want to start a thread about my ******** why don`t you do that and then we`ll see if I can defend my points. 

If you claim something you must be ready to defend it. Or ignore it, there is no 3rd choice. You`ve chosen neither of two. 


What do you mean someone took over your FB account?
You are the owner of the account, you can delete anything posted and block anyone from posting on your wall. 
Go look at Steve Meade FB, would you say he has it easy?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

JVD240 said:


> Guy's... this really reads as a guy who needs help. No joke.
> 
> Mumblings of some sort of conspiracy theory... on a forum of car audio hobbyists.


Sure, you hobbyists. People on here can't be that dumb. How would you know its mumblings if you didn't ask what's going on? Don't play the victim. You guys started this.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So basically you're saying everyone who is doing really well in competition is doing it wrong? I've learned a lot from top placing competitors who have let me hear their cars and then been nice enough to give me feedback on mine. Mike-you strike me as someone who is in a fabricated world and everyone you don't agree with is inferior to you. Maybe your brain is fried from sniffing too much resin?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> I understand it`s hard to be modest when 700 trophies required warehouse to store. I`m in industry alright, when you pay attention to something other then you awesomeness you might notice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, my accounts were disabled. But I'm going to start a Twitter account and an Instagram. They're much more difficult to disable. As far as Steve I don't even know who he is. As far as defending anything I've done that already. I still own those cars that are my acoustic models. If you want to defend these morons that are destroying your industry go ahead.But in the future, if you open your eyes you would realize what I'm talking about. Every man has a right to explain itself. If you knew me you know that. And like you guys said if you guys are all doing it yourselves, then why are you worried about what I think?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So basically you're saying everyone who is doing really well in competition is doing it wrong? I've learned a lot from top placing competitors who have let me hear their cars and then been nice enough to give me feedback on mine. Mike-you strike me as someone who is in a fabricated world and everyone you don't agree with is inferior to you. Maybe your brain is fried from sniffing too much resin?



What top guys are we talking about? The ones that train the judges. Or the groups that go out and attack others that have an opinion. Don't dilute yourself, I know exactly what good sound is and believe me those guys are not even close. Not even the consumers like those cars. Show me where in sound quality it says 90 DB is the reference? The only thing I'm smelling is the reality. You should try a dose, those guys don't help anybody but themselves.Why do you think so many left?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok. What about the high scoring cars is not right? I based my tuning around what I hear in their's. Image, staging, and tonality. 
So in your opinion why are they wrong?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

DC/Hertz said:


> Ok. What about the high scoring cars is not right? I based my tuning around what I hear in their's. Image, staging, and tonality.
> So in your opinion why are they wrong?


Because all that is already factorized in by the audio engineer when he does his recording. Also, why do you guys have wattage classes? Dynamic range is not something they care about. Most cars there don't play any higher than 90 DB range. Music is not recorded that way. Also how about stereo separation? Driver side only? Why do the manufacturers teach the judges, tell me that's not a conflict of interest.The other thing, without dynamic range or transients response, how do you create impact. Like drums? Have you ever stood by someone playing drums? I'll tell you what happens you feel it. Why is that not happening? Why would consumers tell installers I'm not looking for a show car sound? Because there's no impact on the sound. Why do you think the bass community find sound quality boring? Because of lack of impact like the real sound is.I would suggest some you guys go to a studio and asked them to play the music in the dynamic room, maybe that'll help you. Most of you don't know me there's a reason for that. But you do know my work. Why do you think that is? And the answer to your question is, they create the rules, they create the environment so their products perform. And they boycott any organization that opposes them. So how could it ever be fair? They have been saying for years technologies going to get better, where, show me. What's better, you guys of been brainwashed even a set of cheap headphones has a better stereo separation than most of those cars. Here is what A VP of a company told me? I don't know the guy, till I got on the Internet. His wife tunes and designs his show cars. I asked him what are her qualifications. He told me that she has Golden ears. Nonsense there's no such thing.Look it up. And also told me installers come a dime a dozen. Now in my case, I've been playing guitar since I'm seven years old. I'm a classical guitarist who's worked in a studio and learned audio engineering, my expertise is mic placement. Maybe some of you should take some audio engineering classes. And stop listening to their nonsense. All they're doing is making our industry smaller. Why is that? Cars and audio go together like peanut butter and jelly. All I care about is getting the word out that a car is the best place for music reproduction. Why is that, because it's a controlled environment. Just like a studio. And don't forget why we do this music. So we can make it better than OEM because, I'll tell you this, most are just as lost. How do you get stereo in a small capsule with 21 speakers? more nonsense. And if those guys really wanted good installer at shows, they wouldn't chase them away by cheating them.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


>


Prove me wrong then.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> Prove me wrong then.


 

You haven`t answered a single question from the beginning of this thread claiming that you don't own us anything. well, I don`t own you anything.
to quote Charlie Harper " I realized just now that I can leave" 
Have fun "Your Awesomeness"!
There is so many things wrong with your statement I don`t want to begin.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

You must have never heard a car other then yours. 
We don't have wattage classes. There is more then enough dynamics. Staging is nothing like you are describing. 
Bassheads don't know what sound quality is. They think it's sound quality if it's not loud. Some think we only tune flat. 
There is nothing controlled about the interior of a car.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

what a train wreck.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

OK, then tell me what sound quality is? Since you know what it is. Also, would love to hear your version of stereo.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

DC/Hertz said:


> You must have never heard a car other then yours.
> We don't have wattage classes. There is more then enough dynamics. Staging is nothing like you are describing.
> Bassheads don't know what sound quality is. They think it's sound quality if it's not loud. Some think we only tune flat.
> There is nothing controlled about the interior of a car.
> ...


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

RRizz said:


> what a train wreck.


If you disagree state your case. No reason for insults. Or just move on. Don't forget you invited me, so be a good host don't be disrespectful.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Funny, I played percussion back in grade school and everyone that knows me on a personal level knows I'm picky about how percussion sounds in a vehicle. These days MOST people build their sq systems to have lots of impact. I have a couple cars in mind that would exceed your expectations but not going to drop their names here. And they usually place first or second every time. One of them got me hooked on sq WITH BIG DYNAMICS at IASCA finals in 2006. Straight up one of the coolest dudes I've ever met in this hobby. My modest system has big dynamics and effortless realistic sound. I agree tuning flat to rta sounds like ass. My curve is closer to a Fletcher Munsun curve. It could be that you've just never heard this new breed of sq cars because you choose not to...or they know you and refuse to let you in it. Some of the sq comp guys that have helped me over the years are sq judges. 

So Mike Mineo, what's your take on using time alignment to get the center in the acoustical center of the stage? And then to get the sub up front...And also to get the stage up above the dash? Are we all doing it wrong?

You're digging your own grave here on this forum. People who have no idea what sq and staging is could listen to most of the cars out there today with good dynamics that also happen to score high at comps and realize what they're missing. If you tune an sq car and the dynamics aren't there you're doing it wrong. 

Yes there are a lot of comp cars with over 10 grand in the install and they better sound great for that kind of money. I feel it's important that people like me have modest installs with good install and tune to show people just getting into the hobby what can be accomplished with very little money. I'm running a $200 front stage, stock processed rears, and a sub I got for free. Yes it sounds great. Just because it wasn't done your way doesn't mean it was done wrong. I could enter a comp and probably do really well with this install.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Funny, I played percussion back in grade school and everyone that knows me on a personal level knows I'm picky about how percussion sounds in a vehicle. These days MOST people build their sq systems to have lots of impact. I have a couple cars in mind that would exceed your expectations but not going to drop their names here. And they usually place first or second every time. One of them got me hooked on sq WITH BIG DYNAMICS at IASCA finals in 2006. Straight up one of the coolest dudes I've ever met in this hobby. My modest system has big dynamics and effortless realistic sound. I agree tuning flat to rta sounds like ass. My curve is closer to a Fletcher Munsun curve. It could be that you've just never heard this new breed of sq cars because you choose not to...or they know you and refuse to let you in it. Some of the sq comp guys that have helped me over the years are sq judges.
> 
> So Mike Mineo, what's your take on using time alignment to get the center in the acoustical center of the stage? And then to get the sub up front...And also to get the stage up above the dash? Are we all doing it wrong?
> 
> ...


First I heard most of the winning cars. And why am I digging a grave nothings changed the Recordings of done the same way? I've been using pro time adjustments (DSP) since 91 in a car.Plus I heard their cars. There are the one's that win right. I guess you don't realize what I'm talking about. But I'm entitled to my opinion.How do you get bass up front? It's nondirectional if it's not distorting it won't be anywhere but wherever images propagate. And I'm sure you guys want me to dig a grave that's why invited me here. And one more thing flat with a REAL (real time analyzer) is different when what you are used to using. Cause if you understood what I said you would know that. Look you guys do what you got to do it's your cars.Don't worry about what I do or say. Move on it would've been nice if we all got along but I can see now that's never going to happen. So forget about me don't worry about what I do. Enjoy your cars and shows. Now I'm only interested in giving my best to my customers. Good Luck.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Take your ball and go home Mike. We don't like you either.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Dude, why do you lump everyone here together into one big comglomerate? We're all just hobbiest, and a few industry folks, all taking our seriousness at different levels. I understand you were called out by a member, but get off your high horse, it casts you in a bad light. You'd fare better if you just defended against the initial attack, instead of alienating an entire forum. You've obviously got issues with the competition orgs, from your past success' I believe you were once fairly heavy into that world, but don't believe it's as good as it once was....and that's cool, everyone gets an opinion, but, what I don't understand is the continued defensiveness when questions are asked about your approach to car audio sq. I've sat in cars that aren't designed to pin your ears back with output, and generally they match their owners desired listening level.......I mean some folks ears are more sensitive than others, and some folks love the music presented beautifully at conversational level....which can be challenging itself in presenting a full, dynamic sound at such low levels. Myself, I'm not one of those folks, and you'll likely never hear a 90db demo in my car....unless the person listening prefers it that way. Percusion in my car can rip yer head off, let alone be something you can "feel", hell, you can feel the strings in an orchestra.......Stop lumping us together, stop making assumptions, and stop with the general douchebagery, and maybe you can share some of your brilliant learnings with an eagar audience, otherwise your just gonna be trolled and goaded into useless bickering at every post.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

claydo said:


> Dude, why do you lump everyone here together into one big comglomerate? We're all just hobbiest, and a few industry folks, all taking our seriousness at different levels. I understand you were called out by a member, but get off your high horse, it casts you in a bad light. You'd fare better if you just defended against the initial attack, instead of alienating an entire forum. You've obviously got issues with the competition orgs, from your past success' I believe you were once fairly heavy into that world, but don't believe it's as good as it once was....and that's cool, everyone gets an opinion, but, what I don't understand is the continued defensiveness when questions are asked about your approach to car audio sq. I've sat in cars that aren't designed to pin your ears back with output, and generally they match their owners desired listening level.......I mean some folks ears are more sensitive than others, and some folks love the music presented beautifully at conversational level....which can be challenging itself in presenting a full, dynamic sound at such low levels. Myself, I'm not one of those folks, and you'll likely never hear a 90db demo in my car....unless the person listening prefers it that way. Percusion in my car can rip yer head off, let alone be something you can "feel", hell, you can feel the strings in an orchestra.......Stop lumping us together, stop making assumptions, and stop with the general douchebagery, and maybe you can share some of your brilliant learnings with an eagar audience, otherwise your just gonna be trolled and goaded into useless bickering at every post.....


Great post Clay. We're all different and that's what keeps things so interesting between all of us who are open to share our installs and ideas.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

claydo said:


> Dude, why do you lump everyone here together into one big comglomerate? We're all just hobbiest, and a few industry folks, all taking our seriousness at different levels. I understand you were called out by a member, but get off your high horse, it casts you in a bad light. You'd fare better if you just defended against the initial attack, instead of alienating an entire forum. You've obviously got issues with the competition orgs, from your past success' I believe you were once fairly heavy into that world, but don't believe it's as good as it once was....and that's cool, everyone gets an opinion, but, what I don't understand is the continued defensiveness when questions are asked about your approach to car audio sq. I've sat in cars that aren't designed to pin your ears back with output, and generally they match their owners desired listening level.......I mean some folks ears are more sensitive than others, and some folks love the music presented beautifully at conversational level....which can be challenging itself in presenting a full, dynamic sound at such low levels. Myself, I'm not one of those folks, and you'll likely never hear a 90db demo in my car....unless the person listening prefers it that way. Percusion in my car can rip yer head off, let alone be something you can "feel", hell, you can feel the strings in an orchestra.......Stop lumping us together, stop making assumptions, and stop with the general douchebagery, and maybe you can share some of your brilliant learnings with an eagar audience, otherwise your just gonna be trolled and goaded into useless bickering at every post.....


You're right I apologize for that but you know I've been alienated for three years. So I'm defensive. There's really nothing different. I'd like to see where I said all these things these people said I said. But you're right, I shouldn't put everybody in the same category. I don't know. I get frustrated. Seeing miss information being put out and people chasing the Dragon. Sarcasm gets on my nerves, I'm kind of like a serious dude. Especially when I'm talking about car audio. Originally, when I decided I was going to get involved again, I became an advocate for Car audio shows. I don't believe Car audio shows can't be great again. Just watching these younger peoples faces when they hear sound quality is so rewarding. But I guess, I have a different viewpoint and most that don't like it, like to attack me. So here we are.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, I'm glad you read my post for what it was, and responded kindly. That's a good start, to something you may come to enjoy. I don't know you, or your history of being attacked, just saw the way you were headed here, and hoped I could intervene and persuade you to ease back and see that everyone here is not out to get you. It's a great place for discussion and sharing your knowlege, but don't always expect folks to agree, and don't lash out at folks who feel they know better, and think they should offer you advice, it's not necessarily an insult. You are entitled to your opinion, but along with that.....so is everyone else. There are all kinds that pass through this forum, from dedicated competition types to noobs looking for advice, and being the internet, a good part of them act as if they know it all.....but no one has this game down pat, because no one system can satisfy us all. So roll with the punches, retaliate with intelligent debate, and hopefully you can become a contributing member to this forum......if ya want. Just don't forget.....to each his own, and a system just has to satisfy the owner, not necessarily be what you would build yourself. Besides, I'm curious about your approaches, and how you achieve your version of sq, as it is such an individualized thing, and your history seems to suggest you've had success in putting together a fine system back in the day.....


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Now that's the way to do it. Thanks Claydo.

I don't know the history with Mike and other people, but if we can get past the accusations and defensiveness this could turn into something good. I'll never put a home audio DSP in my car, but I'd still be interested in some of the details. Keep to CA discussion, no more slighting each other please. I'll check back in later.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> Now that's the way to do it. Thanks Claydo.
> 
> I don't know the history with Mike and other people, but if we can get past the accusations and defensiveness this could turn into something good. I'll never put a home audio DSP in my car, but I'd still be interested in some of the details. Keep to CA discussion, no more slighting each other please. I'll check back in later.


you realize with mike mineo this will just keep going on until hes banned, right?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

claydo said:


> Well, I'm glad you read my post for what it was, and responded kindly. That's a good start, to something you may come to enjoy. I don't know you, or your history of being attacked, just saw the way you were headed here, and hoped I could intervene and persuade you to ease back and see that everyone here is not out to get you. It's a great place for discussion and sharing your knowlege, but don't always expect folks to agree, and don't lash out at folks who feel they know better, and think they should offer you advice, it's not necessarily an insult. You are entitled to your opinion, but along with that.....so is everyone else. There are all kinds that pass through this forum, from dedicated competition types to noobs looking for advice, and being the internet, a good part of them act as if they know it all.....but no one has this game down pat, because no one system can satisfy us all. So roll with the punches, retaliate with intelligent debate, and hopefully you can become a contributing member to this forum......if ya want. Just don't forget.....to each his own, and a system just has to satisfy the owner, not necessarily be what you would build yourself. Besides, I'm curious about your approaches, and how you achieve your version of sq, as it is such an individualized thing, and your history seems to suggest you've had success in putting together a fine system back in the day.....



I like to debate. It's not that it's was back then. I still work in the Industry.I was believed in value. It's always been clear to me that sound quality has been defined and has been explained. I follow those rules. Since I've decided to jump back in and I don't mean that I have not been around. Everything starts somewhere. The beginning is always a good start, thank you for being a gentleman. I think that's one of the best things that will help make our Industry better. I like the tone. It's nice to meet you.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Noice......good to meet you too. Stick around, post some thoughts, insight, or maybe some of your work. Debate is good, and encouraged, just be patient with the smart assery and the sarcasm the interwebs are known for.....and have fun!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> you realize with mike mineo this will just keep going on until hes banned, right?


I hope you're wrong man. He does need to realize we're all in this together and have each other's back. I'm open to his ideas and am eager to learn if the information is useful and is practical. 

One thing these older car audio guys need to realize is they were a young face in the hobby once too. If the older guys die/get burned out/life has other plans who's going to take their place if younger more eager people don't take their place? The older guys might not like the direction the younger guys and gals are taking the hobby but as long as the direction being taken is positive that's all that matters. I don't compete but know plenty who do and it seems to MOSTLY be a group of guys and gals having fun. A lot of guys competing now or just really deep in the hobby seem to be a great group with really good sounding cars. At the g2g's I attend the group of cars as a whole just seem to sound better and better every year and that can only mean they're improving their skill set. As long as the older car audio people can accept that the hobby is going to change whether they like it or not we can all coexist and maybe learn from each other. Even the old dogs can learn new tricks if they remember they don't know everything and never will.

One final thought...like with everything car audio is cyclic. It's going to have its ups and downs. Just about every g2g I attend there at least a couple new people that hear these amazing sounding cars and realize they then can have something great too if they put the time into it. They don't even have to spend a lot of money to have something great.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I hope you're wrong man.


im assuming your not on facebook..?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

schmiddr2 said:


> Now that's the way to do it. Thanks Claydo.
> 
> I don't know the history with Mike and other people, but if we can get past the accusations and defensiveness this could turn into something good. I'll never put a home audio DSP in my car, but I'd still be interested in some of the details. Keep to CA discussion, no more slighting each other please. I'll check back in later.



Well, the reason I decided to use a pro audio DSP back in the 90s car audio DSP had presets it was not what I wanted. Also high noise. So I decided to go to pro audio-DSP. Boy, I didn't know what I was getting myself into. Noise issues power supplies not being reliable or stable. But a friend of mine and I. We kept at it. But I'll tell you one thing the things I learned are still with me today. This is my basic foundation and knowledge of DSP. When we got it right it all made sense.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> im assuming your not on facebook..?


Nope, don't have a good reason to. I know I'm missing a lot...


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> im assuming you're not on facebook..?


Really what do you mean? What did I do on Facebook, I have 22000 people in car audio worldwide. I had 5000 friends. I don't have Facebook today. The network made sure of that. So state your facts? They found out my given name is Marco, so they keep flagging me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Car audio DSP's these days are pretty powerful and reliable. Helix seems to be what a lot of people are running these days. A full blown active system is much more feasible for the average joe these days. And like it or not factory headunits are becoming more and more common as the source unit. Back when I got into sq it was either the Alpine w200 and H701 or a pro audio processor of some kind for the most part. There were a few other car audio units but the 701 smoked most if not all of them back in the mid 2000's iirc.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mikemineo said:


> Really what do you mean? What did I do on Facebook, I have 22000 people in car audio worldwide. I had 5000 friends. I don't have Facebook today. The network made sure of that. So state your facts?


Did the 12v illuminati get you kicked off?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

The network? I don't FB either but it is a personal choice.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Did the 12v illuminati get you kicked off?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


That's what I read.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Nope, don't have a good reason to. I know I'm missing a lot...


Don't feel lonely heelbeely.......I have an account that I started years ago, and quickly lost interest in, but haven't known the password for a looong time, lol, and have no desire to......


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok. Since we are all acquainted. 
Mike wth is space phase? 
Tell it so us common folk can understand it please.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

claydo said:


> Don't feel lonely heelbeely.......I have an account that I started years ago, and quickly lost interest in, but haven't known the password for a looong time, lol, and have no desire to......


It's good for keeping up with what's going on with companies. A lot post stuff to come and prototypes. And showcase builds. 
But it's easy to get sucked into to a big waste of time.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

DC/Hertz said:


> It's good for keeping up with what's going on with companies. A lot post stuff to come and prototypes. And showcase builds.
> But it's easy to get sucked into to a big waste of time.


Werd, between the two car audio forums I frequent, the last thing I need is another Internet time suck.......and besides, everyone who religiously facebooks seems to spend all their offline time bitchin about it.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Car audio DSP's these days are pretty powerful and reliable. Helix seems to be what a lot of people are running these days. A full blown active system is much more feasible for the average joe these days. And like it or not factory headunits are becoming more and more common as the source unit. Back when I got into sq it was either the Alpine w200 and H701 or a pro audio processor of some kind for the most part. There were a few other car audio units but the 701 smoked most if not all of them back in the mid 2000's iirc.


You guys are a lot smarter than the other ones I like it. I agree car audio DSPs are a lot more powerful than back then. I like open source software. It just gives me the flexibility to do things I wouldn't be able to do when it's fixed. A Russian friend of mine cracked the code on the DSPs are use so maybe I'm just comfortable with it. I'm thinking about trying to do that with the car audio ones. I would save a lot of time.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

How do you post pictures?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Use the Go advanced tab. It's in there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

photobucket and paste the "image" link


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> you realize with mike mineo this will just keep going on until hes banned, right?





SkizeR said:


> im assuming your not on facebook..?





SkizeR said:


> Did the 12v illuminati get you kicked off?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk





GEM592 said:


> That's what I read.


Stop the attitude people. This is just rude and doesn't make anyone any smarter. Plus look and all the **** posts it leads to. I don't care about your opinions on personal character - I can decide for myself.

This goes for everyone. If you cannot comply then the compliance will be fulfilled from the mod side.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

I would like to know what you guys think. Let me know if the picture shows up.

ffffffffff_zpsxzghw53j.jpg Photo by CaraudioWorldwide | Photobucket


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

schmiddr2 said:


> Stop the attitude people. This is just rude and doesn't make anyone any smarter. Plus look and all the **** posts it leads to. I don't care about your opinions on personal character - I can decide for myself.
> 
> This goes for everyone. If you cannot comply then the compliance will be fulfilled from the mod side.



I agree we are in the business of telling the truth. It's how we learn. Nobody could create anything with lies. It's how I feel so punish me for thinking what I think. Sorry, I don't fit in some peoples plans.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Do ya mean the illustration of the mathematical representation of human aural localization? Or the whole album with the cool lil animations?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> I agree we are in the business of telling the truth. It's how we learn. Nobody could create anything with lies. It's how I feel so punish me for thinking what I think. Sorry, I don't fit in some peoples plans.


Re-read the mod's post......he's not threatening to punish you for anything man, he's warning others to quit provoking you, for everyone to remain civil, and that their personal opinion of your charactor isn't important, because he is quite capable of forming his own opinion. Remember, lighten up, and don't stand so ready to be offended.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

:burnout:


claydo said:


> Do ya mean the illustration of the mathematical representation of human aural localization? Or the whole album with the cool lil animations?


:smartass:


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

claydo said:


> Do ya mean the illustration of the mathematical representation of human aural localization? Or the whole album with the cool lil animations?



Being mathematical work for me. I am not saying being something else don't mean you can't find a solution. That's why I feel people should work together to find solution.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I always just use the measurement. Punch in the numbers. Play some mono pink noise to dial it in and check the 3 position. 
Simple stupid.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Interesting thread I barely read anymore here but funny I find things like this. I think Mike could have better delivery and the terminology is odd, but with his graphic I believe he is talking about azimuth angle and how it relates to the time difference between the space created by your head-people have different sized heads so the spacing varies. 

At one point back in the 80's/90's someone started talking about path length difference and whether or not they meant from left ear to right ear, or left speaker to right speaker (hope many realize this is not the same) there was some mis-understanding. I think most people started down the path of left to right speaker difference. All the DSP companies that have time delay and kick panel folks claim this is the case. Maybe this is what Mike is trying to get at but has trouble presenting it. 

-There is a difference between stereo and panned-monophonic.
-Monophonic is what happens in nature, sound comes from a single source, our two ears help us pinpoint, and the environment adds to the feeling of "space" due to reflections and such-why the same sound can sound completely different in a bathroom vs a concert hall.
-panned-monophonic is what the majority of car audio is
-stereo requires specific parameters to be met, (Siegfried linktwitz has a page that explains the requirements)
-headphones are not stereo, the azimuth angle is +/-90deg instead of the +/-60 required for stereo so there is a mismatch. Lucky for us in the age of DSP or even analog circuits some people try to fix it with "crossfeed".

in car audio, the azimuth mistmatch is not only wrong, it is lopsided -15deg/+45deg. Drive a Mclaren is one way to at least fix this one parameter required for successful "stereo" reproduction.

I would love for someone to tell me how to fix 4 path lengths with time delay, you can only fix 2.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, and regarding car audio comps, they have always been about selling audio gear. This is a revelation? For those who really enjoy the hobby, a simple get together should suffice. But people in general like to ogle cars, equipment, etc...that is what makes people good little consumers. Feed the machine.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

claydo said:


> Re-read the mod's post......he's not threatening to punish you for anything man, he's warning others to quit provoking you, for everyone to remain civil, and that their personal opinion of your charactor isn't important, because he is quite capable of forming his own opinion. Remember, lighten up, and don't stand so ready to be offended.


That's easy to say, I get it. Not everyone sees what I understand or know to be real. But I think you guys are more understanding because we want the same thing. Music as it was made.We may not always agree about who is right. But we will alway want to learn how. I am good with that.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Do you know the difference between pink noise correlated or not correlated? Lookup Haas Effect. May explain some of the things why I feel driver side, its not stereo.Would love to hear what you guys think


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Music you never know where it going to take you. You have to love it. Trying it make its sound right for all is the goal. That's what I feel what's important 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFwYJYl5GUQ


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

I know a lot of people think I am full of **** Take a look at this if you care about what's going on. They are making us look like fools I'm getting tired of telling others how great car audio is. I need help.I am just one guy. Who's love what I do? They take what belong to you.Wake up they will eat your young. 


http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/...2374563_2351070978065230722_n_zps5frqwtpg.jpg


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mikemineo said:


> I know a lot of people think I am full of **** Take a look at this if you care about what's going on.
> 
> 
> http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/...2374563_2351070978065230722_n_zps5frqwtpg.jpg


wrong link


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> If you disagree state your case. No reason for insults. Or just move on. Don't forget you invited me, so be a good host don't be disrespectful.


 Not directed at you, personally.... The thread in general.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Kudos to everyone for guiding this thread away from what it started as and into a discussion. Thank you all.

Mike, can you please respond to our questions about this space phase thing? This is a term many of us are not familiar with. What is it all about? Can you link some reading or a device that makes use of this?

Also, why do you mention uncorrelated pink noise and the Haas Effect in the same post? The first wavefront determines direction, sure, but pink noise (uncorrelated or not) is a constant signal so I don't see how the two relate. What were you trying to say there?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> wrong link


Yeah, I was like WTF is that about....:laugh:


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

RRizz said:


> Not directed at you, personally.... The thread in general.


I think you guys need more information. I'm gonna supply that. And I'm also going to answer the question. But how do you think came here? They text me on Facebook, they just weren't ready for the moderators to step in. I do appreciate it thank you.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> wrong link


Let me tell you about the industry there are 5 camps.But they work together. Systematically shrinking our industry. Most of them are egomaniacs, elitists, and lowlifes. There's MECP Who is controlled by. Todd Ramsey, if you want to work in the industry you better have an MECP, I don't know him but he is an Andy nut hugger. I think he put up some of the money help get audio frog going. Now, Andy, he's a manipulator he uses Gary Biggs as his boy toy. They play good cop bad cop routine.Now the interesting thing was Gary said to me. Only the do it yourself are integrating OEM Head units. I thought that was weird. Why would they be doing something better than the pros? Now I understand why it was code to let others in there Group know I'm like them. Meaning I'm not interested in stroking their Products/marketing. Hybrid audio, Now the clan they get down in the dirt. They have a lot to lose most everything they do is nonsense even their products made in the USA give me a break. It should say made 600% selling it. See I don't have a problem people making money and doing their thing. I have a problem when they call it sound quality and it's not. Scott plays people against each other. Let me tell you a story when I first moved to Florida.I went to spring break nationals.and I met Scott for the first time that was three years ago. So I said why don't we build a car together I think It would be cool. He says he'll get back to me. So about 1 months later. He Texts me and says I got an opening in my warehouse we need to stock boy. I said WTF you talking about? I never asked you for a job. I said let's build a car together. He says that's the only job available for you in my company. The guys a real *******. He likes to diminish people, he gets off on it. And then he got his right-hand man Klifton with power there is thrust overtime. That kid that's a real sociopath. The problem with Scott he's not too bright and those that meet him know what I'm talking about. And then you got JL Manvel Smith. He started all the ****. He holds the grudge back in the day they wanted me to be on the there team, I told them no. I don't want to sell their products. I was a Rockford dealer and I was fine with that. Most of them are bullies. Like drug pushers. And then you got the 12V insiders. They pretty much a combination of all them. It's where they do the recruiting for knowledge fest you know the top 12 ********. And then the small little camps that sit on the sidelines. Now I know why they moved away from here. It's harder for them to manipulate. The do it yourself guys. Why because you actually do the work and you see through their ********. I have proof of all this. I'm just organizing so people can understand it. I have to Spoon feed this. Most don't care. But they will care when they see what they were doing to others. Most of them are scrupulous.

Tags: Car audio, Mike Mineo, CarAudio, CarAudio WorldWide.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol @ tags

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

mikemineo said:


> Let me tell you about the industry there are 5 camps.But they work together. Systematically shrinking our industry. Most of them are egomaniacs, elitists, and lowlifes. There's MECP Who is controlled by. Todd Ramsey, if you want to work in the industry you better have an MECP, I don't know him but he is an Andy nut hugger. I think he put up some of the money help get audio frog going. Now, Andy, he's a manipulator he uses Gary Biggs as his boy toy. They play good cop bad cop routine.Now the interesting thing was Gary said to me. Only the do it yourself are integrating OEM Head units. I thought that was weird. Why would they be doing something better than the pros? Now I understand why it was code to let others in there Group know I'm like them. Meaning I'm not interested in stroking their Products/marketing. Hybrid audio, Now the clan they get down in the dirt. They have a lot to lose most everything they do is nonsense even their products made in the USA give me a break. It should say made 600% selling it. See I don't have a problem people making money and doing their thing. I have a problem when they call it sound quality and it's not. Scott plays people against each other. Let me tell you a story when I first moved to Florida.I went to spring break nationals.and I met Scott for the first time that was three years ago. So I said why don't we build a car together I think It would be cool. He says he'll get back to me. So about 1 months later. He Texts me and says I got an opening in my warehouse we need to stock boy. I said WTF you talking about? I never asked you for a job. I said let's build a car together. He says that's the only job available for you in my company. The guys a real *******. He likes to diminish people, he gets off on it. And then he got his right-hand man Klifton with power there is thrust overtime. That kid that's a real sociopath. The problem with Scott he's not too bright and those that meet him know what I'm talking about. And then you got JL Manvel Smith. He started all the ****. He holds the grudge back in the day they wanted me to be on the there team, I told them no. I don't want to sell their products. I was a Rockford dealer and I was fine with that. Most of them are bullies. Like drug pushers. And then you got the 12V insiders. They pretty much a combination of all them. It's where they do the recruiting for knowledge fest you know the top 12 ********. And then the small little camps that sit on the sidelines. Now I know why they moved away from here. It's harder for them to manipulate. The do it yourself guys. Why because you actually do the work and you see through their ********. I have proof of all this. I'm just organizing so people can understand it. I have to Spoon feed this. Most don't care. But they will care when they see what they were doing to others. Most of them are scrupulous.
> 
> Tags: Car audio, Mike Mineo, CarAudio, CarAudio WorldWide.



Wow, that's a lot of conspiracy theories all in one paragraph...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Whoa. Ok, this is too much for me. I'm just a music lover, who just happens to do most of his listening in the car on a long commute........none of these peoples matter to me, they're just involved in making product I may or may not ever use.....it is business Mike, and business is centered around money, therfore always dirty. I'm out.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

How are you network boys like in my passion now. Stay tuned more to come. And your threats don't scare me. So stop sending them.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

The letter in pdf, I not know how to add it here.

MECP Certification Misrepresentation
Willet Hossfeld <[email protected]>

Attachments9/30/15

to me, Kara

Mr. Mineo,



I oversee the Mobile Electronics Certified Professional (MECP)® program at the Consumer Electronics Association ("CEA")®.



For over 10 years, CEA has used the MECP name to brand the only nationally-recognized program that certifies the competency level of mobile electronics installation technicians and salespeople in the installation techniques and capabilities of automotive information technology, entertainment, navigation, and safety/security systems. Through extensive and continuous use, the name and marks have acquired substantial good will and are valuable business assets of CEA.



It has come to our attention that you are representing yourself as an MECP Certified Technician (please see attached email). According to our records, you are not currently certified and suggesting that you are is a false representation and is misleading to third parties. In addition, by using the MECP name in this manner, you are unfairly trading off the widespread good will and name recognition of MECP in violation of US trademark laws.



This letter is to demand that you immediately cease and desist from suggesting that you are MECP certified and using the MECP name in any correspondence indicating that you have any affiliation with the MECP program.



Please let me know if you have any questions, and thank you for your prompt attention to this matter.



Willet Hossfeld





Willet Hossfeld

Manager, Member Programs

[email protected]

o: 703-907-7562

c: 516-658-8656

www.CE.org

Mike Mineo <[email protected]>

9/30/15

to Willet, Kara
Willet Hossfeild,

I have never heard of you.

I on the other hand, have been known. proven and respected in the car audio industry for the last 30 years. Although I have no idea who you are, I am sure you are well aware of who I am and my extensive reputation for building mind blowing true custom car audio and promoting car audio in my Facebook room where we have over 15,500 members from over 67 countries throughout the world.

The rudeness and arrogance of this letter is mind blowing. I originally took the test you are referring to because it was needed for a line I sold at my world famous shop. I had no idea that this beginner tech certification was expired. The gentleman way of handling this would have been to reach out to me and let me know it was expired and ask me to please retake this exam. But instead of showing me respect that I have earned, you decided to send me a threatening letter. By the way, once I was re-certified you would have been able to market the fact I have your certification as a selling point for your company. I do not need your certification and will remove it off my linked-in effective immediately. In fact, now that I have received this threatening letter, I will refuse to carry any line that requires your certification and I will proudly make that known. I also will not hire anyone who has been certified by your corporation or form relationships with any of your backers or partners.

Regarding it being listed on my LinkedIn. When I got to the point of listing any certification I have received over the years, the fact I had taken the certification you are referring to came to mind and I listed it. I did not give it another thought.

This is one of the major things that is wrong with my industry. Pencil pushers like yourself who have never did a damn thing to build a car and do not understand the electronics and acoustics behind it, continue to belittle us founding true custom car audio designers. We are not all fake, some of us are the real deal . I am sure you are getting a lot of pressure from some of the insiders. The truth is I can do the work, those insiders can't. All they can do is talk marketing and make up science that does not exist. I thought since after Knowledge we were all going to try and get along. I guess not

My test is the custom cars I build for my customers, as well as my show cars. As I said above, I will gladly remove your cookie cutter certification from my linked-in. You guys have to find something to pick on. Instead of working with me because I actually am talented and can do the work, you want to create conflict and animosity to distract me. But this is not going to happen. I am very focused.



​Mike Mineo


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm puzzled as to why this has anything to do with my space phasing......
As clay stated, these people mean nothing to me personally, so I don't care who's nuts they hug. I don't drink Kool Aid, I'm a grown man. My choices are my own.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

RRizz said:


> I'm puzzled as to why this has anything to do with my space phasing......
> As clay stated, these people mean nothing to me personally, so I don't care who's nuts they hug. I don't drink Kool Aid, I'm a grown man. My choices are my own.


Yup same here. My choices are 100% bang for the buck drivenI don't care what people run because it's their ears and money. Long as they're happy that's all that matters.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Mike, we don't need an entire summary of all the people you feel did you wrong. None of that matters with your stated goal of trying to make audio great again. In fact, the more you grind your axe, the less likely I am going to listen to you. So quit trying to get ahead by tearing people down, and try to be positive about something. Anything.

Either try to elevate this hobby (maybe respond to any of the questions here about space phase?), or I'm done listening to you too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So, trying to wrap my mind around this "space phase" thing. If I were to guess I would think it would be lining everything up where the listener's head is. Of course you have to put the center in the acoustical center so the drivers side isn't squashed and passenger side spread out. But having everything in phase where the listeners head is and having the left and right side response as close to identical twins as possible is the general idea. This is what pretty much all of us who are working with a dsp are shooting for. 

Am I anywhere close Mike?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

So, in other words, you don't care that they put shops out of Business. Eliminating anyone who disagrees with them.And they have pretty much been telling everyone not to come here.You know the world is Square right? And you don't have a problem with that? Maybe I'm in the wrong place. I will answer his question.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Space phase it's an expression of an object taking a place in space. So let's talk about frequency. Are they at the same speed in the same environment right? But some are longer than others. So they arrive at different points at different in times, let me know that you're following me. Then I'll continue.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> Space phase it's an expression of an object taking a place in space. So let's talk about frequency. Are they at the same speed in the same environment right? But some are longer than others. So they arrive at different points at different times, let me know that you're following me. Then I'll continue.


Speed of sound is the same in the same environment for different vaveleights.
That is proven scientific fact. 
You were saying?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

wheres the tape measure when u need it


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Speed of sound is the same in the same environment for different vaveleights.
> That is proven scientific fact.
> You were saying?


So in a pressure wave, hits a microphone it mirrors the sound. We all know that frequencies are not the same length. Let's look at the tuning fork if you have one playing at 400 Hz and then you sum another tuning fork into the equation what happens. The object loses focus unless it is harmonically bounded. Let me know your picking up what I'm putting down.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Do you guys know what the pendulum effect is?
pendulum effect. ... a law, discovered by Galileo in 1602, that describes the regular, swinging motion of a pendulum by the action of gravity and acquired momentum. 2. the theory holding that trends in culture, politics, etc., tend to swing back and forth between opposite extremes.Does that sound like a frequency? Come on you really didn't think I was full of **** did you?My work is based on science.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> So in a pressure wave, hits a microphone it mirrors the sound. We all know that frequencies are not the same length. Let's look at the tuning fork if you have one playing at 400 Hz and then you sum another tuning fork into the equation what happens. The object loses focus unless it is harmonically bounded. Let me know your picking up what I'm putting down.


 not really, if i struck two identical tuning forks at the same time I`d have perfectly tuned sound regardless how far apart forks are. how far sound has to travel to reach my ear drum.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Really have you tried that test? Can you tell me the results where? All knowledge comes through if you're real. This is why we have science everybody chooses I made my choice. I don't need to be understood, I could be loud. It's what I do for a living. Make things loud. Never think all are fake. Fake is fake till real shows up. You guys can do better than this. You are so many. I know you can't network boys. I have to say I did expect better


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

'unsubscribe' 

ciao


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

If you're a weed you will pull out easy.


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Just out of curiosity where do you get your Acoustic Engineering degree? It's something I've always considered studying but went after Computer Science Engineering instead. In a couple of years I will be in a position to go back to school and am not really interested in finishing up my CSE so I am trying to look into a few other paths that maintain the majority of my undergraduate courses.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

el_bob-o said:


> Just out of curiosity where do you get your Acoustic Engineering degree? It's something I've always considered studying but went after Computer Science Engineering instead. In a couple of years I will be in a position to go back to school and am not really interested in finishing up my CSE so I am trying to look into a few other paths that maintain the majority of my undergraduate courses.


Actually, I never got an acoustic degree. I got an engineering degree it's not the same thing. But acoustics what I love maybe I'm self-taught.I know what I know.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

No more questions about space phase? Why I thought I would have gotten deeper into this.You don't have to like me. Consumers don't care about a nice guy they care about the work.But in my case, I am nice to those that are nice.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

So I'm gonna talk to you guys about what I did today. I worked on a class d Amp. The customer was complaining it had a lot of noise. It was not my install. So I added a class ab. It was an easy fix. Now I understand why you guys keep saying don't use gain.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> Actually, I never got an acoustic degree. I got an engineering degree it's not the same thing. But acoustics what I love maybe I'm self-taught.I know what I know.


You should add self taught to your sig.... to be fair, with all your talk of fakes, and weed pulling and such. Just sayin'


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> So I'm gonna talk to you guys about what I did today. I worked on a class d Amp. The customer was complaining it had a lot of noise. It was not my install. So I added a class ab. It was an easy fix. Now I understand why you guys keep saying don't use gain.


What are you saying that class AB inherently superior to D class?

To be fair you didn`t work on D class amp, you replaced one amp with another.

Was customer happy? That what matters after all.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> Really have you tried that test? Can you tell me the results where? All knowledge comes through if you're real. This is why we have science everybody chooses I made my choice. I don't need to be understood, I could be loud. It's what I do for a living. Make things loud. Never think all are fake. Fake is fake till real shows up. You guys can do better than this. You are so many. I know you can't network boys. I have to say I did expect better


 I tell you what real, My PHD in Physics is , my masters in sound engineering and design. I don`t do loud installs, hell I don`t do installs at all. Loud is easy.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

mikemineo said:


> So I'm gonna talk to you guys about what I did today. I worked on a class d Amp. The customer was complaining it had a lot of noise. It was not my install. So I added a class ab. It was an easy fix. Now I understand why you guys keep saying don't use gain.


What kind of class d amp? Not all are created equal just like not all a/b amps are created equal.

I'm under the impression that you don't like the diy crowd because it's taking business away from shops. And keep in mind a fair amount of people on this forum still let a shop do their installs to one extent or another whether they're not confident they can do it or they're just too busy to take the time to do it themselves. There's also a certain amount of pride in looking and hearing the final results and saying "I did it on my own". There's also a lot of MECP certified hacks out there. They just throw stuff in as quickly as possible so they can get on to the next customer. One time back when I was still a n00b I let a local shop install an Eclipse headunit for me. The owner of the place claimed the older installer was the best he had and at the time if you didn't have at least 10 years of install experience he didn't want you to waste his time or yours applying. 10 years is a long time to develop bad install habits as well. I pull it out several months later to install something nicer and the guy twisted the wires together and taped them. While it was a good twisty-tapey job I still would have expected a minimum of crimp caps with a good set of crimpers. The owner of the shop even told him to give the headunit a heavy duty ground. I wouldn't call using the factory ground in an 01 Silverado "heavy duty". 

I'll bite on the "space phase" thing. The way you describe it sounds just like what a lot of us are doing also known as "imaging". Every singer and instrument has their own place with space around them on the stage out on the dash and hood.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds like time alignment to me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

DC/Hertz said:


> Sounds like time alignment to me.


And l/r eq. The biggest mistake someone can make is to come in here and assume we're all clueless. Then again if I worked at/owned a shop I would assume everyone that walked in the door was basically clueless because the vast majority are. We're just a fraction of a percent of the people that dabble in car audio here and there.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I would like to say hello to Mike Mineo. I understand you have been a member of the forum for a while, and just decided to make some posts. Welcome. I'm looking forward to meeting you sometime in the future.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh, maybe I should be the better man? I should just stick my head in the sand. I have so much more. And I am the nut job. right.I am just not the guy that's going to stick my head in the sand. I told you guys to back off. But why would you do that you are so better than me? I am just a man. Manville Smith words. That's about the only thing that man said that ever makes sense to me.

9c1a56f04b0fcf730e644034449d14c2_zps34ofmlfd.png Photo by CaraudioWorldwide | Photobucket


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are we part of a blog?? I don't understand why this is posted here and word for word in his blog.

https://caraudioworldwide.com/2017/...us-art-a-little-magic-and-some-love-potion-3/


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

So do we still want to talk about phase?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mikemineo said:


> So do we still want to talk about phase?


 You call your incoherent mumbling talk? 
Try to create meaningful point with more than one sentence.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Nobody is stinking their heads in the sand. I think you underestimate some folks


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

And your point is? I love the way you watch me the stalker. I put that here first.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

More proof they exist This what they said I did to them.One more thing this is a secret room. Why do they need a secret room?
_n_zps9mmaxffw.jpg Photo by CaraudioWorldwide | Photobucket


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

mikemineo said:


> And your point is? I love the way you watch me the stalker. I put that here first.



I was trying to look up your facebook account to see some of your installs and ran across your Blog.

Just thought it was strange, that's all.


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Niebur3 said:


> I was trying to look up your facebook account to see some of your installs and ran across your Blog.
> 
> Just thought it was strange, that's all.


 Remember I, not a dummy. I already posted that here first. so your point is? 

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search...x~Mike+mineo+car+audio&p=Mike+mineo+car+audio


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> Are we part of a blog?? I don't understand why this is posted here and word for word in his blog.
> 
> https://caraudioworldwide.com/2017/...us-art-a-little-magic-and-some-love-potion-3/


he actually posted it in multiple places. like said before, he has issues. and how hes been acting here the past few days will. not. stop.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike you do it to yourself. Incoherent rambling. 
Maybe they just don't want you around?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

mikemineo said:


> Remember I, not a dummy. I already posted that here first. so your point is?


only point you have made is that you are insecure and have a very very tiny penis, get a life already


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

I bet that true. But too bad I am around are you taking heat for starting this lol I bet you are. You have no idea what you started here. Don't you want to talk about phase?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Porsche said:


> only point you have made is that you are insecure and have a very very tiny penis, get a life already


Porsche guy why do you care about my penis?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is Synopsis of Mike
1. insecure small pekered egomaniac, self proclaimed audio engineer who created a lot of hot air and has zero respect for people trying to understand his point.
Did I missed something?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

mikemineo said:


> Porsche guy why do you care about my penis?


sorry mike, i can careless about u or your penis, you are pretty much irrelevant to me. have a nice nite


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, you have no idea who. I am you believe them. I bet you are with them. So you saying I am fake right? So I guess my cars are fake too and all the championships I won were fake too?


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Here is Synopsis of Mike
> 1. insecure small pekered egomaniac, self proclaimed audio engineer who created a lot of hot air and has zero respect for people trying to understand his point.
> Did I missed something?


Yes, you have no idea who. I am you believe them. I bet you are with them. So you saying I am fake right? So I guess my cars are fake too and all the championships I won were fake too? Your move!


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

This Is why they can't do anything with me. I have won everything they have. If I am lying so are they. Let not forget I still have my Camaro.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

mikemineo said:


> Yes, you have no idea who. I am you believe them. I bet you are with them. So you saying I am fake right? So I guess my cars are fake too and all the championships I won were fake too?


you are clearly delusional, you are correct, i have zero idea who u are and i really don't care. who am i with, you are a paranoid clown. fake, dunno, don't care. cars, what cars, i see none listed but i am a car nut, championships, don't care about that either, means nothing to me and doesn't effect me one bit. i have a world class technician that works on my cars so your services are not needed


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Then why do you care about my penis size? If you have something relevant about caraudio then say it.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

All this made me chuckle about an old pun- say this aloud:

Sweet potato, baked potato,
Rutabaga, yam
I yam we Todd did
Sofa king we Todd did
Yeah Siam!


----------



## mikemineo (Jul 15, 2014)

Boys don't kid yourself network boys. I'm gonna pull the gentleman out of your club. They're only there because they have nowhere else to go. It's all about choice. Don't worry I'll be pissing on my tree soon. Let's not forget you started this when you hurt my friends.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Network boy! You outed me!

https://goo.gl/images/pDNr34


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Mike, I've given you as much support in joining forum posting as possible. I appreciate your outside any box thinking, but it just doesn't translate to forum discussion. The outcome has proven to be a negative experience. Everything is not stacked against you and you should stay positive. Goodbye


----------

